# I Pinned 3 mL...



## Get Some (Jun 13, 2014)

....for the first time today! After all these years my standard is 2 mL for the glutes and large muscles and 1 for the smaller ones. I tried 3 in the glute today and so far it feels pretty good. Mix of 2.5mL Mast prop 100 and 0.5 mL Test E 300. Hope I don't get too much PIP because I would like to do this for the last 6 weeks and possibly add 1.5 cc of something else twice a week in the delt 

Btw, I'm using test E because that's what I started with, mast was a back end of cycle addition. Mast prop blows mast E out of the water for those of you that are wondering. It's week 3 and I am already vascular as fukk and look leaner.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 13, 2014)

when I was running Primo I pinned 3ml every day to glutes and quads with very little in the way of issues.  Hopefully you experience the same.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 13, 2014)

I put 3ml in quads all the time, never had an issue.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 13, 2014)

That's great gs.
I pinned 3ml of short esters eod into glutes and shockingly delts.


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2014)

3cc in the glutes & VG..... quads... eeek!  I loved Mast E will be adding it to my fall blast dbol/test/deca.  I will give the short ester a go on my tren cycle next spring.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 13, 2014)

GS...
Add in bold cyp awesome with mast & tren


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

fuc man 3cc in my virgin vg hurt bad


----------



## Get Some (Jun 13, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> GS...
> Add in bold cyp awesome with mast & tren



I enjoy bold cyp very much as well. I would have wanted to start it earlier though and make a full run out of it.... next time for sure!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 13, 2014)

Monday will be a 3ml PR for me too 
1ml test cyp
1ml tren a
1ml mast p


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a close friend that pins 4cc in his delts.  mind you, he has much larger delts than I do, I would never reccomend such thing lol.  He told me that over the years hes worked his way up there and doesn't mind the PIP, actually likes it because he says it adds local inflammation making his delts look even larger than they really are.

this dude has some capped shoulders I need to get a pic for you guys sometime.. they look like football pads under his shirt.

seems the biggest guys are usually the most brain dead..   if you met him you'd think he was a pot head lol


----------



## stonetag (Jun 13, 2014)

Mast P IS the shit, I have been off for 4 weeks and am still shreaded out. A 3 ml shot in the glutes and VG of testpp. tren a, and mast p, mwf, what a fukin stack..wow!


----------



## Get Some (Jun 13, 2014)

THe only problem with that is you gotta pin bilaterally or else it'll look like you got ****ed up irregular shoulders lol

I personally don't like to do more than 2 ml in the delts... I do love the way it pumps them up tho



FreeBirdSam said:


> I have a close friend that pins 4cc in his delts.  mind you, he has much larger delts than I do, I would never reccomend such thing lol.  He told me that over the years hes worked his way up there and doesn't mind the PIP, actually likes it because he says it adds local inflammation making his delts look even larger than they really are.
> 
> this dude has some capped shoulders I need to get a pic for you guys sometime.. they look like football pads under his shirt.
> 
> seems the biggest guys are usually the most brain dead..   if you met him you'd think he was a pot head lol


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 13, 2014)

3cc. It's like watching you guys go from the cub scouts to the boy scouts. It just brings tears to my eyes.....sniff..  Soon you'll be going in to the armed forces and pinning 5cc. 
I pin 5cc for breakfast...you maggots  have heard of a 5cc syringe haven't you!  Lol.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Damn many glutes shots here... Tried it once... Just once and never again... I turned cripple


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 13, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Damn many glutes shots here... Tried it once... Just once and never again... I turned cripple



Surely you must be kidding. Glutes are the easiest and more tolerable spot than any other.  
You do have to inject in the right spot though.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nope no joke...  Been pining for years consistently 2 or more times a week and only hit the glutes once... I rotate quads and delts


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 13, 2014)

I've pinned 3mLs in quads easy, 
usually rotate between quads and delts....have yet to try glutes or ventro 
i have no ass so its hard to find the right spot


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2014)

I only pin VG. never hit delts


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice get some

I pinned 3 cc of Nile sus to my delt once..

I was young and fukked in the head..

Gained like 8 pnds the next day..very bloated


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 14, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Nope no joke...  Been pining for years consistently 2 or more times a week and only hit the glutes once... I rotate quads and delts



Bulllshhit! I can clearly see glute scar tissue in your avi


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ventro had been good to me... But I only use it for eod pining or ED


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll just not tell my lady that hahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2014)

quads take 3cc easy..but if u dont rotate u get what i have...and that is a unpinnable if thats a word..scar tissue ridden quad


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2014)

Get Some said:


> ....for the first time today! After all these years my standard is 2 mL for the glutes and large muscles and 1 for the smaller ones. I tried 3 in the glute today and so far it feels pretty good. Mix of 2.5mL Mast prop 100 and 0.5 mL Test E 300. Hope I don't get too much PIP because I would like to do this for the last 6 weeks and possibly add 1.5 cc of something else twice a week in the delt
> 
> Btw, I'm using test E because that's what I started with, mast was a back end of cycle addition. Mast prop blows mast E out of the water for those of you that are wondering. It's week 3 and I am already vascular as fukk and look leaner.



I can't believe I get to say this to Get Some...

YOU NOOB!


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 14, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I've pinned 3mLs in quads easy,
> usually rotate between quads and delts....have yet to try glutes or ventro
> i have no ass so its hard to find the right spot



I thought you were black trin.  How's it possible you have no ass . LOL.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah that's the deal with most short esters the mg's fall and volume increases.  3 ML is no joke!

For the past year I've pinned left quad, right vg, left glute....followed by right quad, left vg, right glute (some each pin is 2ml).  I'm on hrt/trt and prefer test prop and I also love mast prop.  Dman mast prop gives me a permanent boner as well as great workouts.  Fvck that rule that say you've got to under 8% bf bs.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 14, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I thought you were black trin.  How's it possible you have no ass . LOL.



idk man, probably cuz im only a halfer or it might just be the woman that get blessed; either way its still a sad day for me 
girls call me pancake butt and flapJack  i just made myself sad again


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 14, 2014)

Try 3ml in both cheeks. Been there.

Feels good to be able To sit the next day haha


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 14, 2014)

"Vets" talking about pinning 3ml for the first time lol. Gotta love it.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 14, 2014)

I did 3ml when I was on test Tren and bold


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 14, 2014)

pinning 3ml eod delts arse quad rotation since my ass blew up from just rotating cheeks still fuking hurts to sit down been 4 days now lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 14, 2014)

I pin 3cc's all the time. No biggie. 

I ran a cycle years ago where I'd have "bolus Sundays" every Sunday I'd pin 5cc to the glute. My kevlin like hands couldn't hold the syringe and reach the top of the plunger, so I'd have to have my buddy pin me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 14, 2014)

I wish i could pin delts. I can't reach my shoulder let alone inject something into it. Can't do quads either cus it feels like it's infected for a week Everytime. They just don't like having oil in them for some reason. I can pin the same oil in my glute and have zero pain.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 14, 2014)

I stick to 1.5cc's.  like a boss.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 14, 2014)

I just last week for the first time pinned 3cc since adding in the mast.  I didnt have any problem putting into my quads.  I am gonna seperate it and pin the mast in my delt next shot.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 15, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I just last week for the first time pinned 3cc since adding in the mast.  I didnt have any problem putting into my quads.  I am gonna seperate it and pin the mast in my delt next shot.


You guys when you shoot large volumes you should put in your glute. Its a large muscle and personally I think it handles it better than quads. I put as much as 5cc in my glutes with no issues


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 15, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> You guys when you shoot large volumes you should put in your glute. Its a large muscle and personally I think it handles it better than quads. I put as much as 5cc in my glutes with no issues



Jaxny likes it in the ass.....
kidding bro....im a quad pinner....havent done glutes yet man.  Will try sometime.....


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 15, 2014)

2.5 is the most for me to date in quad or glute. Could probably do 3, just haven't needed to yet.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 15, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Jaxny likes it in the ass.....
> kidding bro....im a quad pinner....havent done glutes yet man.  Will try sometime.....



Haven't had it in the glute yet? Come on over I'll stick it in ya and break you in.  Lol. Kidding. That's sick


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 15, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Jaxny likes it in the ass.....
> kidding bro....im a quad pinner....havent done glutes yet man.  Will try sometime.....



Haven't had it in the glute yet? Come on over I'll stick it in ya and break you in.  Lol. Kidding. That's sick


----------



## SAD (Jun 15, 2014)

I may or may not have been running a seriously high dose of test recently, as an experiment, and I may or may not have been pinning 3.5ml EOD in my VGs and glutes.  Had no issues.  Then I come back down to a cruise dose and decide to give the glutes and ventroglutes a break, and my first 1ml pin to the pec (having not hit it in 2 years) and I feel like I got shot in the boob with a 12ga.

By the way, somebody already mentioned that glutes/VGs handle larger volume better, and it's a fact.   Besides the extra volume of the muscle allowing for more oil without stressing the limits of the sarcoplasm, the increased blood flow to that area allows for more esterases to strip away the ester of the hormone and this release the hormone.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 16, 2014)

I just wanna address the 300lb monster in the room.. it's been a minute, welcome back SAD


----------



## SAD (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Lupi, been working 70+hrs/wk after a tough move and some serious financial issues, so I haven't had much time.  No longer 300lbs either.  After hitting crushing some PRs in my last meet (I'm officially a 700lb raw squatter now), I decided to cut up and I'm sitting at 275lbs right now with a solid set of abs.

I've got a lot to catch up on over here, it seems.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 16, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I just wanna address the 300lb monster in the room.. it's been a minute, welcome back SAD



Yes ! Im with Lupe......Welcome back man, good to have u jump in again....


----------



## bigmike33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe im a pussy but I've pinned 1cc of prop and other stuff in my biceps and a half in tiecps... But hey its not for the weak!!! Lol I've done a mil in my traps loved it..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 20, 2014)

Unless get somes regular gear is dosed at 600mg/ml 
But at 100mg/ml I would imaging a ridiculous amount of volume, now a short ester also=eod and being an idiot like myself and run a 20 week cycle?

Yea...scar tissue is a horrible pain. And I now only like long esters.

Its funny when I end up in a hospital and see a nurse pin a person I always say "I could have done better"


----------



## JOMO (Jun 20, 2014)

I was pinning 3ml twice a week in glutes this run and 1.5ml VG once a week. It def caught up after about week 8 hitting scar tissue and watching that plunger not wanting to move.

GetSome, SAD, good to see the both of on here again.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2014)

Try 3ml with 600mg test blend.

I did 2ml and swore to never do that again.

The pain the day after...


----------

